# Preferred POE



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question....but oh well, shall ask anyway! 

I read somewhere that the ideal port of entry when entering the US after having your visa accepted, is JFK. I can't for the life of me remember where I saw this...and upon asking over the phone at the Embassy, the guy said that there was no preference and that all POE's adhere to the same rules and regulations. While I obviously believe this to be true....I still have this nagging feeling about what I read. It was along the lines of....JFK is the preferred POE as once in the US, having entered at any other port there is a different method of continuing your application.

This may all seem a little jumbled up....and that's how it appears in my head.  Hence the reason I thought I'd ask and see if anyone can shed any light.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JFK are the port of choice for poor K1 visa holders. The reason is that they are the only port who consistently provide proof (in the form of a stamp) of your permission to work for the first 90 days.


----------



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

I am on a K1 visa. So, if I wanted to work within those 90 days, I would have to go through JFK, and if not....just carrying on my application as usual once I get there and working after the 90 days....it does not matter where I enter the US?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

shelleymac said:


> I am on a K1 visa. So, if I wanted to work within those 90 days, I would have to go through JFK, and if not....just carrying on my application as usual once I get there and working after the 90 days....it does not matter where I enter the US?


Absolutly not. Good Luck!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shelleymac said:


> I am on a K1 visa. So, if I wanted to work within those 90 days, I would have to go through JFK, and if not....just carrying on my application as usual once I get there and working after the 90 days....it does not matter where I enter the US?


Welcome to the insanity of the K1. You are work authorized for the first 90 days. However, the only way you can prove this is with a specific stamp in your passport, and the only POE that is regularly known to give this stamp is JFK.

Make sure you get married early and submit your documents quickly if continuity of work is important to you. You are not authorized after the 90 day period until your EAD and/or green card arrives.


----------



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

Eugh. Well yes, thank you for certainly clearing that up anyway. We've been getting a few conflicting instructions, so it's nice to hear it properly. Well yes.....that all seems rather silly, but oh well, what else can I do? Will submit things quickly though, would like to work as soon as I can really. Well, once I have my daughter settled in and what not. Maybe just pick up something voluntarily till I can work properly. Thanks again to you all for your help.


----------

